# a rare bottle i found a while back



## the ham man (Mar 30, 2010)

this bottle is a dunloggin milk bottle.i dug it at this very rusty dump and surprisingly it kept all of its paint.i know these bottles are common without the paint but are in worth 50$-100$ if found with all paint. it is listed in the baltimore bottle book as uncommon but I still say they are rare because they fetch a good price on ebay most of the time. all the background knowledge about this dairy I know is that it is considered to be an ellicott city milk but is made in baltimore county.any other knowledge on this dairy or bottle is appreciated.


----------



## the ham man (Mar 30, 2010)

here is the farm scene on the back


----------



## waskey (Mar 30, 2010)

Gotta love that local one,Joey I can help with the backround info on the dairy. The dairy farm was located near in the neighborhood where dunloggin middle school is. The whole area was owned as the farm before the neighborhood was built. The dairy had an office in Baltimore and sold milk to the baltimore area through that dairy office and also sold milk direct from the farm here in Ellicott City. Royal Farms Dairy bought dunloggin in the mid 1940s and the dairy became royal-dunloggin farms and was based out of baltimore. The actual dairy farm in Ellicott closed and the neighborhood was built over it. The milk used by royal dunloggin was produced by the farmers for the royal dairy out of Baltimore. Hope this helps and good luck on your next dig~henry


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome shape considering it was dug. I have never dug an ACL bottle that still had anywhere near all of the "paint". It all just flakes off and leaves a ghost of what was once there.

 Good dig regardless of the value, keep it up!


----------



## cracked bottle (Mar 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  the ham man
> 
> this bottle is a dunloggin milk bottle.i dug it at this very rusty dump and surprisingly it kept all of its paint.i know these bottles are common without the paint but are in worth 50$-100$ if found with all paint. it is listed in the baltimore bottle book as uncommon but I still say they are rare because they fetch a good price on ebay most of the time. all the background knowledge about this dairy I know is that it is considered to be an ellicott city milk but is made in baltimore county.any other knowledge on this dairy or bottle is appreciated.


 
 Nice milk bottle you have there.  In the November 2009 eDigger section of the Baltimore Bottle Digger one sold for $242.95 on Ebay.

 Marc


----------



## waskey (Mar 30, 2010)

Marc,i was watching that bottle and was totally amazed at the final price. Ive been told that its a very desirable bottle even though its not that rare.


----------



## cracked bottle (Mar 30, 2010)

Henry,

 Totally agree!!!   I was at a yard sale in Ellicott City two years ago and had a chance to buy five Ellicott City Milks for $10.00 and passed it up.  I should have bought all of them.  Now I know better.


 Marc


----------

